# Anyone has experience with jaundice?



## Gattu N'Coco (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm down with jaundice and it's very annoying. I'm feeling like a sad minion. anybody know how much time does it take to cure it? I down go close to my babies either incase they catch up any infection. I'm tired laying in bed all day,any tips?


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2017)

So sorry. You have seen a doctor right? Jaundice can be a sign/symptom of something very dangerous. 
Hope it's nothing and you recover quickly.


----------



## Redfool (Dec 30, 2017)

For baby’s with jaundice at birth they use uv light treatment aka sunshine to lower the bilirubin count.


----------

